# Feds shutting omega down!!!!



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I and many I have met here over the years have waited so very long for this day to come. Today the future of recreational fishing and in Virginia and the general health of its marine ecosystems just took a quantum leap forward in potential. Thank you to any and all who were a part of this effort to finally put this destructive industry out of business. I cannot wait to see the positive impacts this day will have for years and decades to come!

https://www.virginiamercury.com/201...sjjGlsx0YkXVB_--DSQm_kMHVgA5J16vWl0_uv37nEDzk


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

dang they make the same argument some other states make when any organization tries to regulate in their fishing.


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Luv it - yeah !!!!!!!!


----------



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

GotchaMack said:


> I and many I have met here over the years have waited so very long for this day to come. Today the future of recreational fishing and in Virginia and the general health of its marine ecosystems just took a quantum leap forward in potential. Thank you to any and all who were a part of this effort to finally put this destructive industry out of business. I cannot wait to see the positive impacts this day will have for years and decades to come!
> 
> https://www.virginiamercury.com/201...sjjGlsx0YkXVB_--DSQm_kMHVgA5J16vWl0_uv37nEDzk


I'm loggin in while I'm at work just to say......YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! Finally. Awesome. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

AMEN! Thank you to all who keep the focus where it was needed to achieve this monumental change. I’m buying that boat now for sure! See you guys out there, tighter lines to come. Yea!


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

AMEN! Thank you to all who keep the focus where it was needed to achieve this monumental change. I’m buying that boat now for sure! See you guys out there, tighter lines to come. Yea!


----------

